# People talking about being prepared



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As a Ham living in southern AZ, I frequently just listen to the chatter on the radio. Over the past few days I’m amazed at the people talking about being prepared what might come our way in the line of disasters. Hams seem to be a bit more concerned with preparedness even though most people down here don’t worry about too much. Obviously we don’t have much to worry about other than the monsoon season when the roads can flood and catch you if you’re unaware. Damn, I am so tempted to speak up, but for OP Sec I’m really nervous about opening my mouth. But I wonder if Harvey and now Irma might just create more of us.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I always considered the ham operators a group that are majority prepped for a variety of SHTFs .... unfortunately the ''talk'' rarely goes any further than just talk with the unprepared sheeple - that's why the stores sell out of the durable storage items quikly & completely - nothing is bought in advance and they can't even find the stuff they do have ... 

how many generators had to unburied from the garage junk that's accumulated over the years ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm relying on you shortwave folks for news in the event the grid goes down. I hope you guys are prepared for that.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> But I wonder if Harvey and now Irma might just create more of us.


I was thinking about that this morning. People have to see the truth before them. Here in the NW, there are evacuations all over the place from fires. It seems like half the country is in peril right now and if that's not a wake up call to be prepared, I don't know what will be.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I'm relying on you shortwave folks for news in the event the grid goes down. I hope you guys are prepared for that.


Me too. While I am not all that motivated to get my license, I am definitely considering a hand held unit just to be able to hear the news and whats going on locally. I was hanging outwith a ham operator at the car wash taking shelter from a hail storm of epic size this spring and was amazed at how much info I could get and get in real time before the news if you had power still was reporting!!! A lot of Ham Operators do seem to be more inclined to be preppers to one degree or another. So it doesnt surprise me that you are hearing a little more chatter on that subject being talked about.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

If with the weastern fires, hurricanes, earthquakes , terror attacks ,wars and talk of wars does not convince folks to start prepping nothing will. 

I have been talking up the FEMA site, and trying to get folks to take CERT training thru local emergency management office. Before you throw stones it is a start. I think a good start but understand why folks think it is not enough . 

If as a prepper community we could get most of our neighbors to at least do the basic preps suggested then post desaster would be a lot easier for everyone. 

Perhaps a pipe dream but I am going to try to get folks to prep.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

People talking about being prepared--- mistake #1
OPSEC folks, OPSEC


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Talking about non-preppers who get frightened by all the bad events going on.


----------



## Chance Favors (Sep 21, 2017)

tango said:


> People talking about being prepared--- mistake #1
> OPSEC folks, OPSEC


I agree with tango. It is one thing to talk on here, since we can remain anonymous, but there is no way in hell I want my neighbors knowing that I have supplies. That is why I am setting up a BOL out of state, but still reachable on one tank of gas. Once I have my set up in place, will begin setting up my network, but until then, absolutely nobody knows.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

One thing I have found in the 50 plus years as a ham, most higher class hams around here are liberals.

They may talk prep, but never about guns, and never about societal breakdown. 

The worst ones are in the eastern part of this state, and there are some real pompous asses residing there.

They praised O'thigger, and lamented when Donald won.

I never talk about anything prepping related.

YES, OPSEC!

It is because of it I will never post my call sign here, but it does begin with a W1.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm not a HAM but,,,, I do keep a decent little shortwave receiver. I rarely listen to it but if things really got bad that receiver may be my only way to get news about what's going on outside my area.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

tango said:


> People talking about being prepared--- mistake #1
> OPSEC folks, OPSEC


i disagree. the more we talk about it he more others will start doing it... the more preppers the better


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm good with everyone else talking about it! Not me though...


----------



## kenny67 (Sep 22, 2017)

I agree with the OPSEC. The CERT group sounds like a good idea but they don't need to know about certain things you have going on for personal survival.


----------

